# Moving chicks to the "big girl coop"



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Everyone! I have 6 week old chicks who have been brooding with Mama in a smaller area for the past 5ish weeks. The adoptive Mama is amazing! She took all 6 babies literally under her wings and has done an amazing job. Mother Nature is mesmerizing.

Anyway, the chicks have been venturing out with Mama and have integrated with the other hens without issue. When and how do I transition them into the big coop with the other hens?
































Here's some pictures- just because


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are making me want some Polish chicks!. If they are doing okay with the chicks in with the hens and being protected by Mum, I would just see how it goes. I did have one hen with a chick and at that age they were in with the flock and everything was fine. If there are other silkie Mums, they should be fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not so fast Karen, I've had two Silkie Moms that tried to hurt anything that wasn't theirs. That being said, I can't wait to learn how the move goes. I really like it when other hens decide they'll give a hand rearing the chicks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

All my silkies ever did was steal the eggs from eachother, LOL.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here"s a few. My silkies raised more Polish than anything. The silkie roo with 2 black Polish youngster roos. He treated them like his own. And the Broody Bunch. Loved to raise everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My Allie, little itty bitty thing, was ferocious when it came to another's peeps getting near hers. I had to keep her and her peeps totally separate of the others for weeks before it was safe to let them integrate. 

That just reinforces that they all have different personalities.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just realized my flock is missing the Polish.I love the do's.I just put them on the list I'm making for the next batch of chicks I buy.They're smaller than I like but those do's are hard to resist.The Silkies are cute,too, but way to small for my tastes.I usually go for the bigger breeds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Polish are in a class all their own. Just sitting back and watching them go about their day is entertaining and relaxing.

The good thing about the Polish is that they can free range, Silkies shouldn't since they can't get away from predators worth a flip.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. But I find that my Polish do a lot better when they can see, LOL. Most get pretty tame and don't mind being held. Also look into Houdans. I've had one a few years ago, and liked her so much I have another 2. Now, they seem to get really tame. One I call psycho because she wants to be carried all day, or wants to follow me around, and cries if she can't or she attacks my legs. But she loves to snuggle , and her sister has come around and she likes being picked up too. Houdans are a bit heavier than Polish and their feathers are fluffy. My 2 Creles are nice but nothing I can say is special about their personality. They are somewhat more aloof than Polish.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, the haircuts do cause a total personality change. The Polish calm down. Silkies become more active.


----------



## HedwigRIP (Apr 10, 2017)

So I got my answer tonight. I went out to close up my chicken coop and there were NO chicks or Mama in the brooding coop because somehow the door was shut. My heart sunk!

I went running in the house to get a flashlight and a "search party." I prayed Mama took them into the "big girl coop." I shined my light into the coop and in a nesting box, I found 1 Mama and 6 chicks! Everyone was quite and safe and the rest of the hens were perched and asleep. Whew! Again, Mother Nature and Mama Sunny are amazing️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I felt that heart drop moment. 

She has shown that we need to give them more credit but being humans prone to worry we'll always think they can't possibly work things out without us.


----------

